# Unsolicited Domain Transfer Requests



## WebSearchingPro (May 30, 2013)

So I just got this letter in the mail, with no recipient name, just my address and thought it looked rather "phishy" as my domains are registered through asmallorange which inturn uses OGTNET as far as I'm aware.
 
My question is, are companies sending unsolicited mail to domain holders scaring them to switch? And why?
 

 
Domain Registry of America is owned by ENom as stated in the itty bitty fine print on the back that needs an electron microscope to read...
 
Also... these prices suck LOL.


----------



## mud (May 30, 2013)

1 year domain registration is $35, and you're asking why are they sending those emails?

Good old spam.


----------



## JDiggity (May 30, 2013)

Yep I have gotten a few of those!


----------



## Tux (May 30, 2013)

DROA is well known for sending these types of mail. I'd just ignore it.


----------



## WebSearchingPro (May 30, 2013)

It just seems... dirty that they would do something like that


----------



## Mun (May 30, 2013)

I get those all the time. I was thinking of creative ways to screw them over. 

Mun


----------



## jarland (May 30, 2013)

Every organization I've worked with in this area gets them at least once a year.


----------



## blergh (May 30, 2013)

Got those as well, and I'm in Sweden. Just throw it away.


----------



## WebSearchingPro (May 30, 2013)

Mun said:


> I was thinking of creative ways to screw them over.


 

Now that is my kind of thinking right there, what did you have in mind


----------



## wdq (May 30, 2013)

I got one that looked just like that last week. The odd thing was that they said my domain was going to expire two years before the actual expiry date.


----------



## D. Strout (May 30, 2013)

Seen it twice. I just ignore them. Although the first one I got was used to line the cage of my pet bird, so he crapped on it for about a week. That seemed pretty fitting. I can understand some people aren't too tech savvy, but come _on_, would _any_one fall for $35/year for registration/transfer? I suppose their idea is to make it sound urgent that they transfer - the wording, while accurate, is overall misleading to make it sound like this is necessary. Oh well, any way to make a buck.


----------



## BK_ (May 30, 2013)

I get these all the time in the mail from the Candian equivilent (or at least used to... haven't received one in a while)


----------



## KMyers (May 30, 2013)

I get those in the mail all the time. 

In most cases, the return envelope is pre-paid. Just shred the form (leave out any personal portions) and fill the envelope with the shredded mess and send it back, let them foot the bill


----------



## Francisco (May 30, 2013)

Tux said:


> DROA is well known for sending these types of mail. I'd just ignore it.


They have the same thing up here.

I've got a few in the mail and they had some big 'YOUR DOMAIN IS ABOUT TO EXPIRE' on the envelope.

The first time I got one my mom rushed downstairs thinking I was about to lose our company domain or something 

Francisco


----------



## TheLinuxBug (May 30, 2013)

KMyers said:


> In most cases, the return envelope is pre-paid. Just shred the form (leave out any personal portions) and fill the envelope with the shredded mess and send it back, let them foot the bill


+1 This made me LOL


----------



## shovenose (May 30, 2013)

TheLinuxBug said:


> +1 This made me LOL


I have done this in the past, but they aren't always pre-paid if they want me to pay for it I don't bother.

I get DROA notices about every week, every time I call they are rude when I say I want to stop getting them.


----------



## walesmd (May 31, 2013)

I used to get them all the time. There's an Android app called PaperKarma that works on them as well as damn near anything else. Take a picture of your junk mail, tap a button and watch it disappear for free.


I'm sure the company is selling my info, or hopefully just anonimized market research; but I definitely haven't noticed an increase in junk mail.


PS: You should get a yellow Symantec envelope soon. If you register on their website and download the white paper it's referring to they really do send you the 8GB flash drive! It's sitting in my night stand with my private keys stored on it. \o/


----------



## shovenose (May 31, 2013)

walesmd said:


> I used to get them all the time. There's an Android app called PaperKarma that works on them as well as damn near anything else. Take a picture of your junk mail, tap a button and watch it disappear for free.
> 
> 
> I'm sure the company is selling my info, or hopefully just anonimized market research; but I definitely haven't noticed an increase in junk mail.
> ...


How do I get a free 8GB flash drive?


----------



## walesmd (May 31, 2013)

I can't believe I found this... the Google-fu is strong today. I also can't believe: 1) less than 250 people responded, or 2) they are still giving them away and just have that line there to entice more action.

This was easily a year ago, if not more...


----------



## WebSearchingPro (May 31, 2013)

Maybe they just left it there as sort of an archived page? Or who knows, maybe people don't trust Symantec with their private information..


----------



## D. Strout (May 31, 2013)

I just filled it out and it redirected me to a generic page of "Symantec SSL Resources". No "thank you for your time" or anything, so I assume it's no deal.


----------



## shovenose (May 31, 2013)

WebSearchingPro said:


> Maybe they just left it there as sort of an archived page? Or who knows, maybe people don't trust Symantec with their private information..


Submitted  I'll be frustrated if I don't get the free thing!


----------



## Mike (Jun 8, 2013)

I get these from a UK based "Major Domain Registry" (forgot the name).  Seriously, next time I get one, I'm going to have my dog poop on it and "Return to Sender", see if they like that because I certainly don't like their poop...


----------

